# Best Friends Dog Training in Long Island?



## paddys mom (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi, 
I was wondering if anyone here is 
1. from the NY/Long island area and 
2. if you are have you used Best Friends Dog Training. 

We had a free evaluation from them and saw a group class and it looks really good. 
Their concept is using remote collars to train the dog off leash. (NOT shock collars but like this vibrate/tingly thing that is supposed to get their attention when not on a leash..its not a correction or painful thing...kind of like a Tens unit we use in Physical therapy ) Their price is steep $850 for the special "respond in 72 hrs" price. For that you get 4 in home lessons...4 follow ups dealing with other situations (for us it would be the dog park where my dog has the most bad behaviors) and unlimited group classes for the life of the dog. The unlimited thing is what i think makes it worth it b/c I'm sure regression or issues are bound to pop up over the years. We talked to people in the class and they all thought it was very much worth it.

However, I've been browsing here and have seen that everyone is using Bark Busters. I don't know how I missed that one with all my google searching.
It seems like the difference b/w them is that they do not use the collar. If anyone could let me know of any price difference with them that would help too. 

Well I'm rambling now 
if anyone has any advice I've got about 19 more hours before I have to respond to Best Friends lol 
if you wanna check it out www.muttmanners.com


----------



## paddys mom (Aug 17, 2007)

well we decided to go with best friends. I think it will work out well. 
I really can't wait for them to start on Thursday. Paddy definitely needs some manners! 

Am I the only one here from NYC??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, I'm in Manhattan. There are other NYC members spread out, Brooklyn, Staten Island. 
Never heard of them. Good luck!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello.
I am from Long Island, but I have never heard of them. Good luck though :biggrin:


----------



## paddys mom (Aug 17, 2007)

cool! 
I'm from LI but have been in manhattan for school for awhile. So I'm kind of from both. 
Will be going back to NYC in a few months!


----------



## paddys mom (Aug 17, 2007)

First day of training went well!! Paddy is already doing well with heel, come and sit. 
I'm very proud of my baby!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> First day of training went well!! Paddy is already doing well with heel, come and sit.
> I'm very proud of my baby![/B]


That's great - training is not only great stimulation for our babies but also a wonderful bonding experience for you both.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

:aktion033: That's great!! :biggrin: What a smart little furball you have.


----------

